
Amazon geoblocks Australia from USA site to avoid new Australian tax laws - adrian_mrd
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/amazon-geoblocks-australia-from-us-site-492355
======
anoncoward111
Ah, so this is how the internet dies. Walled gardens for all, because the
current rulers want a cut of the action.

